# Your Utah/ Your Future



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I came across this website recently and found a wealth of very interesting stuff...

Read this: http://yourutahyourfuture.org/topics/public-lands/item/73-your-utah-your-future-survey-results

And then scroll through some of the other pages...interesting read.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Very interesting.

As I read what was linked, not taking into account biases of the pollsters, it would seem that the majority of Utahns want a management approach of sustained multiple use on our public lands, with environmental protection especially important.

I may be mistaken, but that is the *exact* approach *currently* used by the Feds in public lands management of areas in their purview.

Remind me again why the state wants to change this? -Ov-


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It's all about the children. We need more money for Education.

I have seen it suggested elsewhere that maybe a better approach would be to change the PILT rate.
At least the money spent lobbying for that would be used for a lawful process rather than hope they can ram through the land transfer.


----------

